# Grooving in the lathe.



## aametalmaster (Nov 16, 2011)

Here is a little vid of a 1/4" wide groove being cut 1/2" deep into a steel pulley blank. Just a plain jane HSS tool bit running on center and the lathe is in back gear. The cross slide gibs are just snugged a little too...Bob
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n86/aametalmaster/?action=view&current=lathe023.mp4


----------



## aametalmaster (Nov 16, 2011)

Jerry Ekstrom said:


> Great video Bob!
> 
> what was the speed of the lathe on that video?)
> 
> Jerry.:tiphat:



As low as she goes running in backgear. 52 rpm...Bob


----------

